# Anyone have experience with Striker longbows?



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Whoa Moon did not think I would see you over here! 

Anyway I have heard good things about striker bows but no experience myself.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i had one last year, i loved it, but i bought on impulse and got one with 60# limbs and it was too much for my shoulder, if i wouldve gotten a 45-50# bow i would still have it, i love the lines of the bow, its one of the fastest traditional bows i ever had and smoothest


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

Mine is a 31lb draw. I thought they were the most beautiful longbows I had ever seen. I shot the 31 lb bow 3 or 4 times each day and it did not hurt my shoulder (rotator cuff problems) but when I got it home and started shooting 10 to 12 times for a couple days, my shoulder dumped on me again. 10 years ago I was shooting and hunting with 65lb bows but now at almost 73....those days are definitely over. I wanted to shoot it so badly!!!! Just not to be:-( my bow has been shot 31 times and it comes with the bow sock, extra Flemish string and string silencers plus a stringer. I paid $625 for it. Going to try to get $450. I'm going to put it in classifieds here:-(

Todd, I'll always be a stick and string nut, at least at heart


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

If it was 35# limbs I probably would buy it


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

I have one @45lbs. And I've shot a bunch of them at a shop that sells them in PA. I love mine and they are very nice. Whoever picks yours up won't be disappointed with it and that's a good deal at the price you suggest IMO. If I hadn't just dropped money on some other stuff I'd be sorely tempted. 
Very sorry to hear about your shoulder.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

I love the striker bows, will probably end up picking up the classic down the road, have a slapstik right now and it is awesome


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a Stinger STDL and love it. It's 51lbs and is super smooth and accurate. One of my favs for sure and Dusty and Rick are super nice guys to work with.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Great bows for the most part...
But if you do have a problem. ..you are sol..

Warranty is a joke


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Being newbie, no experience but have to say that is a beautiful bow.


----------

